# ubuntu 9.04



## 0815 (3. Oktober 2009)

hi leute 

hab mir gestern ubuntu 9.04 auf mein netbook gemacht und bin bis jetzt recht zufrieden

jetzt wollte ich mal wissen welche progs es fèr ubuntu ubuntu gibt? ich suche programme wie powerstrip - um die kontraste meines netbooks zu regeln, oder etwas in der art wie tuneup

hoffe kònnt mir weiterhelfen

und kònnt ihr mir sagen wo ich die tasten z & y tauschen kann? also auf deutsche tastenbelegung umstellen


----------



## NCphalon (3. Oktober 2009)

die tastenbelegung lässt sich eigentlich beim setup auswähln, wie das im betrieb geht weiß ich grad net.

Wenn du software brauchst musste ma bei "Programme Hinzufügen/Entfernen" oder so ähnlich unter "Anwendungen" gucken, da gibts vielleicht sowas.


----------



## PainBringer1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es dort auch eine Art Arbeitsplatz, so wie bei Windows?
Hatte es auch mal drauf gehabt, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## cookiebrandt (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey, 
Tastaturbelegung musst du irgendwo bei den Einstellungen finden (nachdem du es scheinbar bei der Installation vermasselt hast ) Ich nutze noch eeebuntu 2, d.h. basierend auf ubuntu 8, aber da der Unterschied eigentlich (zumindest oberflächlich) marginal ist: System - Kontrollzentrum - Tastatur.
Programme hinzufügen unter Anwendungen - Hinzufügen/Entfernen oder mit Synaptic.

Und letzter Post:
Na klar - moment - *netbook hochfahr* - Orte - Computer  Kann man sich bei Belieben auch eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop erstellen.

MfG


----------



## 0815 (3. Oktober 2009)

ok das mit der tastertur hat hingehauen! dank dir 

wie schauts mit powerstrip aus? oder irgendein anderes prog mit dem ich die farben bisschen dunkler machen kann? 

unter anwendungen hab ich nichts in der art gefunden


----------



## cookiebrandt (3. Oktober 2009)

Da würde ich dir Google (Link) ans Herz legen. Und falls du dich in Linux-Foren rumtreibst, gewöhne dir an, zuerst dich durch 2-3 Seiten google durchzuforsten, sonst kriegst du dort meistens relativ unschöne Kommentare  (Der netteste ist meistens noch Google ist dein Freund - ) - muss aber keinesfalls so sein!

MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Oktober 2009)

Für das Dimmen sollte es doch Tasten auf deinem Notebook geben. Ubuntu unterstützt die von Haus aus. Allerdings solltest du in den Energieeinstellungen dann die automatische Anpassung abschalten, da die das sonst ggf. wieder hoch regelt.


----------



## iUser (7. Oktober 2009)

Falls du dein System optisch ändern möchtest, kannst du dich auch auf deviantart.com umschauen, da gibt es unmengen an skins, themes usw.


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Oktober 2009)

Für Ubuntu kann ich als Quelle für Optische Verbesserungen auch gnome-look.org empfehlen. (Ubuntu nutzt ja Gnome für den Desktop.)


----------



## PDKM (14. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend mal kurz ne Frage zum Thema oder wie auch immer. Es gibt ja noch das Kubuntu, ist dort eigentlich nur die Grafikoberfläche ne andere oder auch irgendwas dahinter?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. Oktober 2009)

Richtig, das is das gleiche wie Ubuntu, nur mit KDE als X-Window System.
Das gibts dann auch noch als XUbuntu mit Xfce...


----------



## midnight (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei Kubuntu hast du einfach KDE statt Gnome als Fenstermanager. Der Rest ist identisch.
Edit: zu langsam...

so far


----------



## PDKM (15. Oktober 2009)

Also Kubuntu ist langsamer als ubuntu wegen der grafischen Umsetzung? und wie sieht es da mit Xbuntu aus?


----------



## bingo88 (15. Oktober 2009)

PDKM schrieb:


> Also Kubuntu ist langsamer als ubuntu wegen der grafischen Umsetzung? und wie sieht es da mit Xbuntu aus?


Also das zu langsam bezog sich sicher auf das Posting. Habe keine wirklichen Unterschiede bei Kubuntu & Ubuntu gehabt.


----------



## cookiebrandt (15. Oktober 2009)

Es wird (zumindest als ich mich noch aktiv damit beschäftigt habe) KDE nachgesagt, dass es das System gut ausbremst. Was man allerdings auch erst bei schlechten Computern merkt. Ich habe z.B. damals auf meinem P3 mit 900Mhz noch gut KDE am Laufen haben können, ohne groß Beschwerden zu haben 
Wie das mit dem Vergleich Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Kann mir aber vorstellen dass Xubuntu einen leichten Geschwindigkeitsvorteil hat.

MfG


----------



## Akkuschrauber (17. Oktober 2009)

Xfce is auf jeden Fall einiges minimalistischer. Deshalb is es halt auch schneller, merkt man aber nur auf älteren Systemen.
Ob KDE oder Gnome is glaub ich ziemlich egal... 
Richtig langsam wirds erst, wenn du die Effekte aktivierst, also Compiz Fusion, usw.

Ich persönlich mag KDE, finde aber Gnome für einen Anfänger besser geegnet.


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

ich mochte kde nie...finde gnome einfach wesentlich angenehmer im handling


----------



## cookiebrandt (19. Oktober 2009)

Wobei ich dazu noch sagen muss, ich hab KDE das letzte mal mit SuSE 9.1 getestet - damals war es wirklich, vor allem in Kombination mit SuSE, überladen


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

kde 4.0 find ich noch viel schlimmer..grauenvoll


----------



## midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Ubuntu immer überladener wird. Mittlerweile find ich es fast schlimm was da alles an Krempel mitkommt.

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ubuntu hat halt den Anspruch, alles, was man überhaupt am Computer braucht, auf der CD mitzubringen. Und das ist schon ein bisschen. Man kann sich aber auch ein schmales Ubuntu-System bauen. Nur kann man dann halt nicht einfach die Live-CD zum Installieren nehmen. (Das braucht etwas Erfahrung im Umgang mit Debianartigen.)


----------

